# Geography Of The Recession



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Geography Of The Recession


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats incredible! Looks like a cancer in our country.

Carey


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW!









We have long expected that, had I not left my employment (sort of on my own 2 yrs ago) due to medical issues ... I would have lost my job as an International Negotiator as all those bailed-out companies were my employer's TOP customers. Having just learned that the only other non-lawyer negotiator is now gone - our "expectation" has now become a confirmed certainty. She had been with the company for 25 yrs ... I had been there for 10. The 5 attys now on staff each have less than 5yrs exp (anywhere). It sure feels like a really odd twist of fate - but, in our case - my MS diagnosis (and resulting longterm disability & SSDI $$$) was incredibly timely. My income was immediately reduced a bunch .... but there _IS_ still an income!!

Bless you all!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Were lucky we only got a reduction in pay.....but that was due to poor government management but thats another story.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Thats incredible! Looks like a cancer in our country.
> 
> Carey


I can't think of a more apt description, Carey. This really is frightening stuff.
Unfortunately, there are no easy or quick fixes. It took us - all of us - a long time to get into this mess, and it's going to take a long time to get out of it.

Hopeful Trails,
Doug


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Did anyone else notice that Washington ,DC was the only bright spot on the Eastern seaboard??? Damn politicians!

It looks like we all need to move to the midwest and start farming. It looked like the only safe place to be!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Did anyone else notice that Washington ,DC was the only bright spot on the Eastern seaboard??? Damn politicians!
> 
> It looks like we all need to move to the midwest and start farming. It looked like the only safe place to be!


Yes, I noticed that. You also notice that most of the state capitals are also the brightest spots in their respective states. Guess that is why a Rasmussen poll shows government workers are happy and hopeful for the future while the rest of us worry and fret.

DAN


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I spend alot of time in the midwest. The midwests economy if food and ag based. If there economy goes down, we really are in trouble.

Ive looked at this 3 or 4 times today. Man... Scarey stuff!

My main rv delivery this year has been 50k 5ers. Ive asked dealers why? They say people know they are losing there houses and go out and buy a 5er to live in before there credit gets bad. They are selling the heck out of mid to high end 5ers for this reason.

While towing these big beasts I used to think I was delivering someones dream. Now I know Im delivering someones home much of the time.

Sad......

Carey


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

It's ok the tooth fairy said unemployment wouldn't go over 8%


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Did anyone else notice that Washington ,DC was the only bright spot on the Eastern seaboard??? Damn politicians!
> 
> It looks like we all need to move to the midwest and start farming. It looked like the only safe place to be!


Yes, I noticed that. You also notice that most of the state capitals are also the brightest spots in their respective states. Guess that is why a Rasmussen poll shows government workers are happy and hopeful for the future while the rest of us worry and fret.

DAN
[/quote]

I guess that means I am batting 1.000. I live on the western edge of the Midwest, in the state capitol, and I have a government job. And yes, I am happy and hopeful for the future... 2012 to be specific.

Y-Guy: Don't sell the Tooth Fairy short. It's not the substance, but the delivery that matters. It's inspiring to listen to a speech from someone who has no idea what he is talking about. Just drink the Kool-Aid, and everything will be fine.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Without the substance, delivery of some things like paychecks can become a lil problem for those that rely on the substance to give.

We all know words from trained delivery experts arent gonna fix our problems. In time the substance will thicken and the kool aide will taste better.

Right now we all know the kool aide is soured. And yes, the tooth fairy is jaded.

If you wear rose colored glasses the economy is still wonderful.

Carey


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

That's a very interesting presentation, thanks for the link. I would be curious to see the data when it was correlated to some things like tax rates, business/personal regulation levels and political party representation (who's in charge). Then we could see if the gas bags who claim to represent us are actually serving us or themselves. I think I know the answer already but some data to prove it would be nice.


----------

